# Molting Failure Sequel



## Greenmanbacchus (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey everyone  

The _Mantis religiosa _that failed her last molt has molted again

only 12 days later ( Good thing I hadn't wasted any time putting her in a larger tank,huh?  ) Last molt, her legs were stuck from the midjoint down and badly warped, so I snipped them both. That molt showed wing buds, so I wasn't expecting a whole lot of leg regeneration. Well, there wasn't a whole lot. She went from 1.75 inches (4.5 cm ) to 2.5 inches ( 6.5 cm) in this most recent molt. The stumps of her legs are now probably twice as long as they were 12 days ago. She's getting around well and eating well, so I can't complain. I wonder how many molts she has left in her?. I'd like to thank everyone for all the advice and support that's been so freely given to me regarding this case. Its good to know that there are knowledgable and sympathetic folks ready to help  

We'll see how she looks in another week or two at next molt.

GMB


----------



## colddigger (Jul 10, 2007)

wing buds are second to last stage

wings, with wings you can't do much for shedding, i mean, just ask a jetpack midget, why try to grow when you can fly?


----------



## Asa (Jul 11, 2007)

You're welcome! It has only one or two more molts before adulthood.


----------



## pizzuti (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe next time try "snipping" the old skin rather than the legs...

I once had one keep a few chunks of old skin on it after its final molt. They hung around for most of its life, and didn't get in the way of anything. If it had been an earlier molt, those chunks probably would have come off later.

It seems to be doing fine, though, so good luck.


----------



## sk8erkho (Aug 30, 2007)

True about the old skin thing. I also had the same experience with one of my Chinese. It's legs were basically tied together by skin which I found out by observing through a magnifying glass. I snipped the skin and though the legs were a bit stretched before they hardened, it got better with time. Sometimes that's the least you can do for your babies if you are lucky enough to be there when they molt. And that's me, waiting there with tweezers, scissors, and magnifying glass in hand!!


----------

